# [proteus 7.2] actualizar el sp



## lagos15 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola y un cordial saludo, actualmente tengo proteus 7.2 sp1, esta es la ultima version que ha salido de proteus pero actualmente estan en el sp6 me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir un SP mas actual porfavor ops: al menos el sp3 o el sp4 tambien tengo otra preguntillas... Donde encuentro un bombillo en la libreria de proteus lo he buscado pero no sale   

De ante mano muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Vick (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Las actualizaciones de los service packs se realizan desde el update manager, que esta en el menú System/Update manager...

Pero si tu Proteus no es legal no te va a dejar dsescargarlo...   

2. Las bombillas o lámparas se llaman *Lamp*, buscalas así y encontraras una en la libreria active que puedes simular y otra más en la librería device que solo es para diagramas.

Saludos.


----------



## lagos15 (Jun 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias! ya encontré las lamparas


----------

